# brake lights stuck on?



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

ok i have an 86 300zx na, and have a strange problem...the brake lights stay on no matter whether the brakes are depressed or even if the car is off...i searched in here and found a couple threads with the same problem but one had wayy more electrical issues than that and was recommended a new ecu...and the other had no replies at all.....cant really afford to take my car to a shop but i need to get this fixed before i get rearended or something...this just started last night, car was fine, stopped to get gas and noticed they were on...any help would be much appreciated...thx in advance...btw im a z n00b so if this is something really simple please dont flame me...too bad


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

nm poked around a bit on z31.com and found my problem, damn little rubber thingies


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i had the same thing happen to my 86 i used a nut and bolt, cost me 35 cents.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

i have the same problem on my 86 na and i cant find the solution you did. looked all over z31. So how did you fix it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://z31.com/brakepedal.shtml


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks Zbum You rock!


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

check the break pedal switch, the fuse and the brake light bulb. see if the switch is stuck. then put everything back together. but if nothing worked out , you need to yur mechanic.. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nis92pro said:


> check the break pedal switch,


Didn't I just say that? Oh yeah. I guess I did.


nis92pro said:


> the fuse


How is a fuse going to keep the brake lights on?


nis92pro said:


> and the brake light bulb.


He's obviously checked. They're on.


nis92pro said:


> see if the switch is stuck.


Umm... if the switch is stuck, you'd never have brake lights.


nis92pro said:


> then put everything back together.


Why would he even bother taking anything apart? What did you tell him to take apart? I'm confused.


nis92pro said:


> but if nothing worked out , you need to yur mechanic..


Since you can't read, I'm not sure why I'm even typing this. But if you had read his reply (right above your post by the way), you'd see that he found the answer to his problem.


nis92pro said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbdwn:


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

It cost 2 bucks at Nissan Dealership. It's two rubber stoppers. One for the brake light and the other for cruise control. They both pop in the brake pedal to depress the buttons. I just popped mine in today. In the meantime you can put a quarter in place of the stoppers and that will work if you tape it good.


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

hey zbum, count this one on me.. guess i overlooked.. better be keen next time


----------

